# Need help isntalling amp and subs in my 04 maxima



## Psytherium (May 19, 2005)

I have a 2004 Maxima SL with the bose system, and I need help installing a Rockford Fosgate 401s amp and 2 12" alpine subs. Is an 8 gauge amp wiring kit all I need to install this? People on another forum said I could just get power from the bose amp that's already in there and I could tap into the rear speakers since my amp has high level input. Does anyone have any diagrams or pictures of how to do this? A step by step guide would be awesome, but any advice will be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

no pics, but i can explain how to tap into the rears

if your installing a line out converter (from speaker wire to rca's) then you want to tap into the positve lead on one speaker and then tab into the neg on the other speaker... quick and easy.

as for taping into the factory amp i would not advise it for that amp a 8awg kit would work, but i always sugjest going with 4awg so that if you decide to upgrade later, you already have the wire and dont have to buy it twice..

hope that helps man, 

Joe


----------



## Psytherium (May 19, 2005)

Is it easy to tap into the rear speakers without a line out converter? Someone said since I have high level input on my amp I can do it without one.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

you can, but then you will only have high level input coming into the amp, if you tap into them and use a line-out converter you will have full range signal going into the amp and will be able to set the onboard x-over to the freq range desired


----------

